# CuttleFish



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if they are legal to keep? Do they even sell them? If not why not?

this video got me interested


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

That's what I'd get if I went salt water... If they are available.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Arent they HUGE!
I thought they were like octopus.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

They are legal to keep and some are quite large, but there are some good small species (just like there are some nice, small octopi). I would check out an outfit called TONMO if you're serious about it...their magazine is supposed to be really excellent. I believe hyphen is a member over there, too.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

So i called a LFS that is near by that does alot of salt water stuff...i asked the guy i knew there if he can get CuttleFish in...he said he has in the past but doesnt any more because they dont ship well...and told me to try to get an egg instead of a live one. I asked how much a live one should go for...he said around 60 bux. I offered him 100 cash to get it...he still said he cant. ....sooooo...now i dono.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> So i called a LFS that is near by that does alot of salt water stuff...i asked the guy i knew there if he can get CuttleFish in...he said he has in the past but doesnt any more because they dont ship well...and told me to try to get an egg instead of a live one. I asked how much a live one should go for...he said around 60 bux. I offered him 100 cash to get it...he still said he cant. ....sooooo...now i dono.


what kind of tank do you have set up ?

there is a guy over on RC that has an awesome 180 or 220 set up with mostly sps coral and a coulpe cuttel fish, its definately really cool but should be planned out and set up with careful consideration for the needs of teh species you intend to house. definately not something you should decide you want and have running in a few weeks.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

well, i can devote a 75 to it....is that just too small? I saw youtube vids with really small Cuttlefish....i guess they were babies then?

If it requires something bigger than a 75, then i guess i will have to hold this off till i get a house with a basement :-|


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> well, i can devote a 75 to it....is that just too small? I saw youtube vids with really small Cuttlefish....i guess they were babies then?
> 
> If it requires something bigger than a 75, then i guess i will have to hold this off till i get a house with a basement :-|


without really knowing i woudl think a 75 would be a reasonable size, next major consideration would be water quality and the hardware necessary to provide that level of quality. atleast a good skimmer and biological filtration setup. i doubt you would be able to stock a robust cleaner crew with a cuttle fish so that may be the next thing to research to see what they will and will not eat.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I seen cuttlefish today at a local fish store , weird looking things


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> I seen cuttlefish today at a local fish store , weird looking things


No way! how much was it? can u get pics?

What was the stores name?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

And thanx ChillDawg, i went on Tonmo and it looks like im lookn for the species "Sepia bandensis" which groes max 2" (its Mantel)

and damit, these things only live a year.


----------



## SBDTHRU (Jul 27, 2007)

Just like octopuses.. Die pretty quick, there really picky too. You only need a 30G as far as I know. I was gonna get one, butttt SW is just to much work for me. I vote, you use a 75 and get an FOWLR with a octopus.. There a lot cooler IMO.. But if your hearts set on cuddles use TONMO there pretty cool there.

Yea and there extremely hard to get ahold of... You can get octopuses from a lot of places online.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The stores called Coralreefs Aquariums its in ontario canada, Ill try to grab pics if i go there this week again. I seen the owner saying "That's the cuttlefish" to some guy and that guy was amazed so i went over to take a look. Ugly little things it was for sale for 90 bucks.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I'd gladly pay 90 bux for one.

But its life span is a bit dissapointing....only 1 year? bah.


----------



## SBDTHRU (Jul 27, 2007)

Yea, be careful buying alive. You never know how old they are, could die next week or next year...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i saw a really cool thing on discovery cahnnel about cuttle fish some time during the winter and it got me interested but he life span is relatively short.. they are very cool the way they hunt and color change and are pretty smart one part of the show was bout research they were doing with them to study their behavior adn they would set them up in mazes with different objects and the cuttel fish would identify and react to different objects based on what it learned in the past when encountering the object


----------

